# Scharping



## Heiko (19 Juli 2002)

Da ich schon einen off-topic-Bereich habe, will ich das auch mal nutzen und off-topic diskutieren.

Wiese schmeißt man einen Menschen raus, dem kein Fehlverhalten nachgewiesen wurde. Jeder kleine und große Gauner gilt so lange als unschuldig, bis seine Schuld bewiesen wurde. Gilt sowas für Politiker nicht?
Sind unsere Politiker jetzt schon so sehr Sklaven der Medien, dass sie auf einen unbewiesenen Bericht hin ins Exil gejagt werden?
Hat unsere ganz hohe Führung so sehr den Bezug zur Realität verloren, dass sie nicht mehr im Sinne des Volkes regiert, sondern nur noch danach schaut, wie die Wahlergebnisse aussehen und was die PR-Berater empfehlen?

Das hat wohlgemerkt nix mit Parteipolitik oder Sympathie mit Scharping zu tun. Mir gehts hier eher um das Prinzip. Und das sehe ich verletzt.


----------



## virenscanner (19 Juli 2002)

Nun, es *gab* Fehlverhalten von Scharping, wie z.B. Ausplaudern von Marschrouten...

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir zu, es war eine "überzogene" Reaktion von Schröder.


----------



## Heiko (19 Juli 2002)

Jo, richtig. Das mit den Marschrouten war Dummheit höchsten Grades.
Auch die anderen Sachen waren nicht sehr klug oder auch "moralisch". Rechtswidrig war jedoch nichts davon. Und bei der neuen Sache sollte man wohl erst mal beweisen was überhaupt los war und sich nicht auf einen schwammigen Bericht verlassen.


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Juli 2002)

Operative Hektik eben  :lol: 
Allein auch der ganze Hick-Hack um Ron Sommer. Genau das gleiche Sommertheater. Na ja, hier wirds ja jetzt ruhig werden. Wie das eben im Altersheim so ist.  :-? 

Hauptsache alle sind sich bei der Terroristenbekämpfung einig und können jetzt flächendeckend den deutschen Michel überwachen.

Rrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Freeman76 (22 Juli 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Allein auch der ganze Hick-Hack um Ron Sommer. Genau das gleiche Sommertheater.



Hi,

bei Ron Sommer war/ist der Schaden, welcher durch solche Diskussionen hervorgerufen wurde, sehr hoch. Und dann noch einen 72´jährigen an die Spitze eines Technologieunternehmens zu setzen ist der Hohn.

Dass Herr Scharping sich verabschieden musste, ohne dass ein Beweis vorhanden ist (was zumindest der Öffentlichkeit suggeriert wird), ist hart. Ich glaube jedoch, dass dieses Thema ohne Rauswurf sich zu einem Skandal entwickelt hätte. Und Skandale hatten/haben wir genug.

PS: Mich könnten sich auch rauswerfen wenn ich mtl. das selbe Gehalt überwiesen bekomme wie Exminister Scharping


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2002)

Freeman76 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Mich könnten sich auch rauswerfen wenn ich mtl. das selbe Gehalt überwiesen bekomme wie Exminister Scharping


Jo, mich auch...


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Juli 2002)

Da nehm ich doch lieber das von Ron Sommer und kauf mir als erstes ne T3....

*Seeligvormichhinträum*


----------

